# Suggest the best 32" LCD TV



## lordirecto (Mar 17, 2011)

I am looking to buy a 32" LCD TV. My requirements are Full HD, good connectivity options and good image clarity for a 20x15 feet room.

Is the 100Hz feature worth the price? I can avoid it if it wont make any difference in the viewing experience. 

I have been following some threads here, and so I have narrowed the choices to the following TVs.

Panasonic: 
TH-L32U20D @ 32k, as specified by a local dealer.
Samsing: 
LA32C550J1R <- No idea about its price.
LA32C630K1R <- Has the 100 Hz feature, no idea about price.


My max budget is 35k plus or minus 2k. I did not look at Sony as it is priced very high. As for LG, it seems many forum members are a bit too sceptical about it.


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

As far as being skeptical about LG is concerned, most members are commenting without trying the TVs out. I had gone to buy a "Sony" TV last year, and LG/Samsung were the best performers.

The only thing which I'll suggest is, go to a TV store and check out the picture quality of various models by yourself.

My suggestion would be: LG 32LD550 LCD TV - Full HD LCD with Wireless Connectivity - LG Electronics IN

if you can get this around 37-38k.

Here is a review of the TV model which I own by our forum member sam9s: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/1...0-htib-lg-lh70-47-lcd-panasonic-bd60-brp.html  I think this should put the skepticism regarding LG to rest.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 17, 2011)

yup
goto the store and make a list on which u can work upon


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 17, 2011)

That Panasonic price that I mentioned, is the only showroom that I went to today.

Also, which dealer gives better deals? Showroom dealers? Or resellers?


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Also, which dealer gives better deals? Showroom dealers? Or resellers?


anyone.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 17, 2011)

I just finished reading that review. Seems I can also consider LG. 
So all of you, please tell me the models of LCD TV in Samsung, Panasonic and LG which will satisfy my requirements.
I want to go to the shop with the idea of the models I require. Because when I visited the Panasonic showroom today, that sales guy was pointing out that a certain model had 4 HDMI ports that any other model. But only after returning home did I notice that it did not have a Full HD screen.
I do hope my explanation is understandable.

Please tell me if the following two monitors are good.
LG 32LD550
LG 32LD460


----------



## vickybat (Mar 17, 2011)

*@ lordirecto *

Buddy both the above IPS panels are excellent for the price and you get good colour renditions along with exceptional viewing angle. What the company quoted wAs true after all. Viewing angle is indeed 178c.

Recently i purchased *LG 32LD460 * @ 30.3k and its performing exceptionally. I found its colour more natural than samsungs. You can prefer it against samsung series 5. Above series 6, you can safely opt for samsung. Sony's nx and ex series are excellent but priced much higher.

Pick anyone among them according to your budget and you won't be dissapointed. Check the 550 and grab it if the difference isn't much between itself and 460. 550 also has a lower response time of 2.4ms and 460 has 4.6ms.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 17, 2011)

Sound and Picture is very good in Sony Bravia

I have a 26".It has a noise reduction feature -good if you use cable connection.

But the usb playback support only mpeg1,2 formats

HDMI support awsome


----------



## ico (Mar 17, 2011)

gopi_vbboy said:


> But the usb playback support only mpeg1,2 formats


does it play full screen when the resolution is less? I remember old Bravia models having this problem.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 17, 2011)

ico said:


> does it play full screen when the resolution is less? I remember old Bravia models having this problem.



well there is screen size option though...i didnt try mpeg formats...i use HDMI from lappy...clarity is good and full screen


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 17, 2011)

After visiting the LG showroom, I found that they are giving a new offer for this world cup.

The price of LG 32LD550 is 38k. Is this price "the cheapest"? And it also includes Tata DTH.

They showed me another LED LCD TV, model is LG 32LE4600 priced at 48,490. The price they are offering me is 43,990. It includes a Blu ray player + 2 BD movies and a HDMI cable.
I have asked for the Tata DTH also, which they said they can give. I am planning to buy the TV tomorrow as the LG 32LD550 was out of stock.
I am more inclined to the LG 32LE4600 as I get a Blu ray player and DTH, but I am not sure if there wont be any problems like back-light-bleeding with LED TVs. Can anyone clarify me on this?
Another thing I want to mention is that they are providing a warranty of 3 years. I was thinking that companies give 5 year warranty.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 18, 2011)

^^ You can go ahead and get the tv but at that price, you are in the 42inch territory.

The current crop of led tv's are *edge led lit* rather than *array led*. The latter is much better and gives a significant improvement. You will find no difference in picture quality by spending that much for a 32 incher. Try 42inchers instead. 

I got a tata dth with my tv. The blueray deal looks sweet so its upto you. Whether 42inch or 32+bd.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 18, 2011)

^
The reason I want to go for a 32" is the restriction of my living room, which is just a 10x14 feet room, please dont tell me this is a room that can accomodate a 42" and still look good. I am sure the room aesthetics will be lost. 
Going in for a 42" in the same Jazz series will cost me 66,990. That is a HUGE price difference. 

In a recent twist in the tale that happened today, the folks at my place want a TV that will be future proof. I am sure 3D is the future for TVs, but is very expensive too. So the best bet for me is to select a 32"er which has the most features.
The best model that has all the features and also a 32"er is Infinia series TVs as follows,
-32LE5500 @ 45,990
-32LE7500 @ 49,990

There is no difference in specifications as far as these both TVs are concerned. But they vary but the external look. 
I have decided to go for the 32LE7500 @ 49,990 as it sports a better look. Pity I have a lot of preference for aesthetics.
The saddest part is that the model I wanted is no more in stocks(well, both the 32"er are not in stocks, it seems people from my city all prefer 32"er)  I have been asked to wait for 10-15 days, and I all I can do is pray to God that I be able to get this TV before this offer gets over.
Talk about my luck, I am already waiting for my Asus mobo, and now this


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 24, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> ^
> The reason I want to go for a 32" is the restriction of my living room, which is just a 10x14 feet room, please dont tell me this is a room that can accomodate a 42" and still look good. I am sure the room aesthetics will be lost.
> Going in for a 42" in the same Jazz series will cost me 66,990. That is a HUGE price difference.
> 
> ...


^^Aaah.. +1 for everything you've said above!
Bought mine 32LE7500 last year in winters for 47K! Hell of a deal na? 
Loving it since. Gr8 connectivity options and best response time in class. Very suitable for HD gaming!
Btw, Good Luck for your mobo.


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 31, 2011)

LG's LE7500 has backlit LED (they call it LED Plus) as compared to LE5500's edgelit LED.
Backlit LED LCDs have a considerably better picture quality, thus the price difference.
Other than this, both of them are almost the same.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 31, 2011)

It is a difference of 4k, and was well within my budget. But thanks to the LG showroom in my city, they said they have no idea when the 7500 will arrive, by which time the cricket offer might get over. So I had to buy the 5500 
I prefered 7500 for its looks.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 31, 2011)

mayanksharma said:


> LG's LE7500 has backlit LED (they call it LED Plus) as compared to LE5500's edgelit LED.
> Backlit LED LCDs have a considerably better picture quality, thus the price difference.
> Other than this, both of them are almost the same.



No they are all edge led's. "Edge led plus" is nothing more than a marketting gimmick. Rgb led's will be expensive and are yet to surface in the market.

Expect a considerable performance increase from them.


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 4, 2011)

^^Thanks for correcting pal. 
Yes, they are Edge Lit LED backlight with basic local dimming and boasts Infinia "borderless" design.


----------

